# EcoScraps Gardening Soil?



## Apistolover39 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone try it for a low tech natural? If you have any info, pics etc is much appreciated. Just came across it at Lowe's and am considering using it in my new 75 gallon but am hesitant cuz no ph or other analysis on the bag or website. It looks like it may be be perfect though. No chicken poop!


----------



## TheGreenWizard (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm on their website, and all of their soil products contain the words, "Moisture retaining" - usually, I hesitate at that because it means there is a polymer in it that absorbs water and slowly releases it. 

According to the MSDS, the Ecoscraps Organic Moisture Balancing Potting Mix contains "Contains composted yard debris, woody products, and composted food waste, and perlite " Unfortunately, I do not see any other listings for soil mixes (everything else is fertilizers or compost accelerators).

While it looks good... why not go with something that has the ingredients listed on the back or other brands that have been tested?


----------



## Apistolover39 (Aug 8, 2016)

TheGreenWizard said:


> I'm on their website, and all of their soil products contain the words, "Moisture retaining" - usually, I hesitate at that because it means there is a polymer in it that absorbs water and slowly releases it.
> 
> According to the MSDS, the Ecoscraps Organic Moisture Balancing Potting Mix contains "Contains composted yard debris, woody products, and composted food waste, and perlite " Unfortunately, I do not see any other listings for soil mixes (everything else is fertilizers or compost accelerators).
> 
> While it looks good... why not go with something that has the ingredients listed on the back or other brands that have been tested?


Yeah I couldn't find anyone with experience with it nor could I find Ph or other content analysis so I decided to stick with the Miracle Grow organic.


----------

